# Wii Releases Section Suggestion



## Spikey (Jun 17, 2008)

On the front page, scanning one's eyes down the Wii Release Information section can be quite the bother. Everything, whether it it a Wii Game, Wii Ware, or Virtual Console is listed using Wii #XXXX. To make releases easier to differentiate more quickly I think  that Virtual Console games should be listed as VC #XXXX and Wii Ware listed as WW #XXXX.

Just a minor gripe, I know, but it would help to figure out what section the newly released games belong to.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes.. that would help.. 

I think it would be even better if we could have separate boxes for them. Or maybe keep one box and add 2 tabs for them.. like the "Latest Discussions" box has tabs for the news and the blogs.. just an idea.

edit: add 2 tabs.. not 2 boxes >_>


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 17, 2008)

that would be cool, also if there was a way to post release info on injected VC games separately.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes


----------



## JPH (Jun 18, 2008)

I think so too.
I use to post them as "VC001", etc. but someone decided to not use that method


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> On the front page, scanning one's eyes down the Wii Release Information section can be quite the bother. Everything, whether it it a Wii Game, Wii Ware, or Virtual Console is listed using Wii #XXXX. To make releases easier to differentiate more quickly I think  that Virtual Console games should be listed as VC #XXXX and Wii Ware listed as WW #XXXX.
> 
> Just a minor gripe, I know, but it would help to figure out what section the newly released games belong to.
> They are named like that now. The problem is when a release is edited, it reverts back to a normal title.
> ...


No, injected games aren't proper scene releases.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 18, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what would be ideal is to somehow fix that issue, though I suppose you guys are already working on it. It really is a huge pain in the behind the way it currently looks...


----------

